# Dish TV or Tata Sky?



## amitskale (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Guys,

In between dish TV and Tata Sky which is better as far as initial and monthly cost is concerned? I believe that picture and sound quality of both is more or less same. Am I right/wrong? 

I got to know that set top box given along with dish tv connection is on a rental basis and not fully owned by the customer while there is no such clause with tata sky. 

Can somebody throw some light on this?

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 18, 2007)

Dont ever go for Tata Sky. They have got very bad customer service. They give the STB to you but the dish antenna is owned by them, so if you decide to stop using Tata Sky they will come and take away the antenna. They also track channels watched by you.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 18, 2007)

Dont ever go for Tata Sky.


----------



## amitskale (Oct 18, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Dont ever go for Tata Sky. They have got very bad customer service. They give the STB to you but the dish antenna is owned by them, so if you decide to stop using Tata Sky they will come and take away the antenna. They also track channels watched by you.



Oops..I have heard this about Dish tv as I have written in the post. Is it the same case with Tata Sky also?

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya, whether Dish TV or Tatasky wait till December when TRAI's guidelines become effective. They have come down heavily on the practice adopted by Tatasky in taking away the antenna leaving behind the STB.Dishtv will insist that you should take the STB and antenna from them if you want their service. TRAI has ordered that the STB and antenna will be the property of the consumer and Tatasky or Dish TV or any other service provider should only sell their services. So you will have the option of choosing/changing the service provider anytime at your will and choice and the service provider can't play such dirty tricks.I understand these instructions come into force from Dec. So wait. Study their contract terms and  if any such restriction is placed , inform TRAI.


----------



## amitskale (Oct 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Ya, whether Dish TV or Tatasky wait till December when TRAI's guidelines become effective. They have come down heavily on the practice adopted by Tatasky in taking away the antenna leaving behind the STB.Dishtv will insist that you should take the STB and antenna from them if you want their service. TRAI has ordered that the STB and antenna will be the property of the consumer and Tatasky or Dish TV or any other service provider should only sell their services. So you will have the option of choosing/changing the service provider anytime at your will and choice and the service provider can't play such dirty tricks.I understand these instructions come into force from Dec. So wait. Study their contract terms and  if any such restriction is placed , inform TRAI.



Hmmm, thanks for sharing all this info. I didn't know all this. I'll like to wait for few months now.

Regards,
Amit.


----------



## zegulas (Oct 18, 2007)

Where is MTNLs IPTV, it was supposed to be a very big thing na??


----------



## avikchaks (Oct 18, 2007)

And for the life of me I cant undersatnd why customers put up with the "package" s that these 2 companies offer , 

I just want 5 English movie channels and 5 sports channels , but thats not possible 
 why cant TRAI hold these buffoons accountable for such crappy service . They are not much better than the good old cable wallahs


----------



## PraKs (Oct 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> Ya, whether Dish TV or Tatasky wait till December when TRAI's guidelines become effective. They have come down heavily on the practice adopted by Tatasky in taking away the antenna leaving behind the STB.Dishtv will insist that you should take the STB and antenna from them if you want their service. TRAI has ordered that the STB and antenna will be the property of the consumer and Tatasky or Dish TV or any other service provider should only sell their services. So you will have the option of choosing/changing the service provider anytime at your will and choice and the service provider can't play such dirty tricks.I understand these instructions come into force from Dec. So wait. Study their contract terms and  if any such restriction is placed , inform TRAI.



100 % True.

Hold on till they follow TRAI

Even Reliance blue magic, Airtel & Sun TV are coming in DTH


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 18, 2007)

Say tata to Tata Sky, Go for FISH TV, oops DISH TV


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 18, 2007)

I would say wait for 6 months...
DTH market is monopolistic at the moment with just two big players..

With Airtel and Reliance coming out with their DTH services is about 6 months the prices are bound to fall along with introduction to newer technology..

Also IPTV will take off in a big way once all major channels link with IPTV service providers..

I am too myself waiting for Reliance and Airtel to launch to choose one for myself...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 18, 2007)

^lol @Gigacore..I really enjoyed your joke.Came like a whip of fresh air.Throughout the last six days I have been fighting with the BSNL guys for their very poor customer service on 1800-424-1600 which is only as good as it does not exist.(A seperate post under the appropriate head will be out.Right now I am very sick of it))And somebody asked what about their IPTV. I wouldn't even touch it with a barge-pole.Local cablewallahs are a thousand times better than these guys when it comes to customer service.


----------



## Hulo (Oct 18, 2007)

But I was given to understand by the Tata Sky salesman that if an user discontinue subscription, the set top box and dish is left with the subscriber but those would be useless.

Anyways, is it a fact that DTH pictures are horrible if it rains?


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 18, 2007)

ya, anything that comes through satellites is susceptible to atmospheric conditions especially rains and that includes internet through satellite.
Here is the extract from the blog by Manu Sharma in his website
*orangehues.com/blog/2007/03/conspiracy-called-tata-sky.html Interested Digiticians can go through the whole blog. I am full of admiration for his exposition and thank him for giving me this knowledge.

*UPDATE, Sep-01:* 

*TRAI Issues DTH Regulations: Big Win For Consumers*

Over the past six months, this post has reached an estimated 100,000 people (directly and through word-of-mouth) and has received over 300 comments. But today all those who have suffered through the hands of their DTH operator have a chance to rejoice. The Telecom Regulatory Authority of India has just issued DTH guidelines that address almost all the issues raised in this post about six months ago and others identified in the comments. 

From December 2007 onwards: *DTH providers cannot lock you to use their own hardware - the STBs will now work with all providers. They must provide hardware refunds if the consumer wishes to return it. They must attend complaints of quality within a specified period. Prepayment vouchers must not be only paying mechanism. Providers cannot suddenly cancel any pay channel in a short period and without previous notice. Best of all, you can now choose which channels to watch - you don't have to subscribe to channel bouquet offered by the provider!*

This is a major win for all those who have expressed their experiences of poor customer service and deceitful practices of Tata Sky. I'd like to think that this post too made a small contribution in bringing the issues to TRAI's attention. I did contact them several months ago with a copy of this post and comments. Although they were already working on DTH regulation at that time, yet many issues raised in this post were missing from their DTH consultation paper issued in Feb. 

These problems have now been addressed. We'll never know if this post made a difference but ultimately what matters is that consumer rights have been upheld and DTH operators brought under control. Tata Sky and other operators can no longer do anything they want making a mockery of consumer rights. 

To read more about the regulations, see the following stories:

Hindustan Times: *Change DTH operator, keep set top box*

Hindustan Times: Come December, order DTH a la carte

Business Standard: *Trai directs DTH cos to offer refunds*

Rediff: *TRAI to bat for DTH customers*

OOPS.................This is my 100th post and a well deserved tribute to Manu Sharma.


----------



## gigyaster (Oct 18, 2007)

@amitskale .
Hey you were asking which is best dishtv or tatasky. So here it is.
 Go to www.saveondish/forum and read the website for a long period. Understand it and you will get the answer.

Silently speking tatasky is currently better then dishtv. Why-:
 It has NDTV Goodtimes
          UTV bindass
          Neo Channels.
          BBC entertainment

But these channels are not available on dishtv. But it too has some exclusive channels like-:
MGM
Boomerang. etc.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 19, 2007)

Dish TV better that Tata sky, but its better to wait for a few months as Bharti is also going to launch its DTH service and Videocon and Reliance are also going to follow. So rates are expected to fall in coming months


----------

